# Is this bush honeysuckle?



## WoolyBear (Nov 9, 2011)

Wanted to know if this is bush honeysuckle? Hopefully I can get a picture to post.
Thanks


----------



## SerenityGene (Jun 5, 2012)

Looks like it to me.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

pic is loading slowly, but what I can see it looks like honeysuckle...except....are those berries at the top? We don't have berries on honey suckle around here.


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes, that's it. Weed.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Our honeysuckle does not have any berries on it.....


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Amur honeysuckle.


----------

